#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Почему лук и чеснок есть плохо?

## Sengel

Ланкаватара-сутра
Глава восьмая
О ПОЕДАНИИ МЯСА:

Мясное, репчатый лук и напитки любые хмельные, 
а также чеснок и лук перьевой неизменно должны йогином отвергаться.

Ну мясо и хмельное это понятно,но почему лук и чеснок?  :Confused:

----------

Gilave (11.01.2011)

----------


## Антон Николаев

Согласно аюрведе - потому что возбуждают.

А буддийским монахиням чеснок нельзя по другой причине (Виная запрещает на основании одного прецедента, связанного с жадностью).

----------


## До

Как я понял, из-за плохого запаха изо рта. Даже против мяса один из важнейших аргументов в _ЛС_ не то, что можно подумать, а запах, которого будут бояться существа.

----------


## Sengel

ну от редиски тоже неочень запах  :Smilie:  странный запрет

----------


## Оскольд

Вообще, если долго(и не очень) не чистить зубы, то от любой пищи будет такой запах, что не то что духи, но и животные с насекомыми будут обходить стороной)))
Мне кажется, что эти вопросы абсолютно бессмысленны, есть некая практика, в рамках которой существуют определенные правила, так же есть учитель(по идее) который дает наставления для того, чтобы практика была успешна, и сдесь, имхо, не бывает мелочей, если мы хотим получить искомый эффект, то мы должны как можно строже придерживаться установленных правил(при этом не забывая о сути)...
к примеру в современной медицине, некоторые лекарства рекомендуют принимать на тощак,некоторые наоборот во время еды, другие рекомендуют запивать молоком,иные не совместимы с курением алкоголем или какими то продуктами(нужно соблюдать определенную диету) и т.д. и т.п., если мы начнем по каждой такой детали терроризировать врача вопросами типа "почему" и "зачем", а потом горделиво скажем: "ба! да это все предрассудки..."...то, имхо, эффект от лечения можно таким образом не только уменьшить, но и свести на нет...а потом клеймить фармацевтов и врачей в их некомпетентности и неэффективности...
В любом случае, на том уровне, на котором находится большинство из нас, самочинно выбрасывать что то, считая это нелогичным и второстепенным, это по меньшей мере через чур наивно...
Если же в принципе нет доверия к традиции или учителям, то тут надо бы уже задуматься а правильно ли сделан выбор, если же выбор сделан осознанно и доверие присутствует, то вместо того, чтобы забивать подобными вопросами свою голову, лучше все же просто практиковать, следуя наставлениям как можно точнее...
имхо...

----------


## Sengel

ну просто большинство запретов Будда обьяснял почему и как, а тут получается что это нельзя потому что "я так сказал"

----------


## Сигизмунд

> ну просто большинство запретов Будда обьяснял почему и как, а тут получается что это нельзя потому что "я так сказал"


Может просто не записали  :Smilie: 
Или записали, но ещё не перевели.
Или перевели, по крайней мере на английский, а мы просто не знаем где это написано.

----------


## До

> Или перевели, по крайней мере на английский, а мы просто не знаем где это написано.


А это мысль.
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=61282

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Про лук с чесноком вообще много непонятного.
Я думаю все это из за запаха, но вот в некоторых текстах (ваджраяны) говориться что лук с чесноком мешают тантрической практике (что то там про прану и бинду). Практикам Чод тоже весьма запрещено потреблять лук с чесноком.
Вообще этот вопрос надо разъяснить конкретно у очень квалифицированного Учителя. 
Например, как быть французам - у них луковый суп очень вкусный и часто потребляемый.
Корейцы едят много чеснока.
Теперь им что же не кушать вовсе или не быть буддистами.

----------


## Вова Л.

Может, это как-то влияет на дыхание, которое в свою очередь - на энергии-ветры и т.д... :Confused:

----------


## Fritz

Это лекарственные растения. Есть привыкание как к любому лекарству. Лук кроме того ещё и токсины содержит, малолетки им иногда дышат как клеем. Мною лично сделаны наблюдения что люди регулярно принимающие лук и чеснок склонны к насилию и неконтролируемой жадности.

----------


## Буль

Насколько я понял мы выяснили что эти главы в сутру являются подними вставками, поэтому скорее всего эти "запреты" исходят уже от авторов вставки. В индийском эпосе лук и чеснок являются растениями "демоническими", возможно поэтому они и запрещены. Трудно сказать чем именно руководствовался автор.




> - Не скажите, Филипп Филиппович, все  утверждают, что очень приличная - 30 градусов.
> - А  водка должна быть в  40 градусов, а  не в 30, это, во-первых,  - а во-вторых, - бог их знает,  чего они туда плеснули. Вы  можете сказать - что им придет в голову?
> - Все, что угодно, - уверенно молвил тяпнутый.
> - И я  того же мнения,  -  добавил Филипп Филиппович

----------


## Буль

> Это лекарственные растения. Есть привыкание как к любому лекарству. Лук кроме того ещё и токсины содержит, малолетки им иногда дышат как клеем.


Не доверяйте малолеткам. Никаких токсинов в луке нет 




> Мною лично сделаны наблюдения что люди регулярно принимающие лук и чеснок склонны к насилию и неконтролируемой жадности.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!: 
Вот он - корень всех бед! Найден! Истребите весь лук и чеснок на планете - и не будет насилия и жадности!  :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

> Люди регулярно принимающие лук и чеснок склонны к насилию и неконтролируемой жадности


Вы с салом не путаете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## До

> Насколько я понял мы выяснили что эти главы в сутру являются подними вставками, поэтому скорее всего эти "запреты" исходят уже от авторов вставки.


Кто это выяснил? Глава про мясоедение - древнейшая, древнее чем весь тибетский буддизм.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Где-то я читал, что лук очень способствует потенции, а это для монаха, например не очень хорошо, и якобы из-за этого им лук не желательно есть =). А вот про чеснок не знаю  :Smilie: .

----------


## Andrew Russo

> Не доверяйте малолеткам. Никаких токсинов в луке нет


Точно. Причем есть много полезного. Лук - природный "поливитамин". :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Вот он - корень всех бед! Найден! Истребите весь лук и чеснок на планете - и не будет насилия и жадности!


Да нет же, по показаниям, пусть растёт, малоли ну там грибок или парша... Аюрведа тоже о луке не очень-то...Лекарственные средства для низших каст. В кулинарии индийской есть пряности которые имеют отдалённо похожий но гораздо более благородный аромат, например хинг и шамбала.




> Может, это как-то влияет на дыхание, которое в свою очередь - на энергии-ветры и т.д...


Думаю, сразу на каналы. В лотосе сидеть после лука\чеснока весьма проблематично. Скорее всего там определённые токсины есть, принимать которые не рекомендуется так же как к примеру синьку.

----------


## dongen

чеснок, лук - сексуальные стимуляторы.

----------


## Won Soeng

В целом, можно выдвинуть множество версий.
1. Стимулирует желание есть. Лук и чеснок активизируют аппетит. Однако есть много других специй, которые в явном виде не оговариваются как вредные для практики
2. Стимулируют производство энергии в организме, в результате успокоение тела становится проблематичным, мышцы произвольно напрягаются. То же касается мясных продуктов. Не знаю что выступает против этой гипотезы
3. Лук и чеснок стимулируют сексуальную функцию. Откровенно говоря с этой точки зрения не знаю, надо проверить. Если про напряжение мышц - проверено лично, то про сексуальную потребность - не замечал. Куда заметней действуют сливки, сметана, масло или сельдерей, редька, тмин, киндза, кореандр.
4. Неприятный запах изо рта, что соответствует особенностям метаболизма в организме (как и запах фекалий и газов может быть почти незаметным, а может быть и ярко выраженным, как раз от лука, чеснока, мяса, продуктов брожения). Не знаю, с чем это может быть связано в практике, если честно. Вообще это как-то связано с процессами гниения, возможно из-за этого происходит определенная токсикация организма и препятствия к практике органического характера

Ну, вот пока такой набор гипотез.
Кстати, четвертая вполне может быть одним из объяснений второй (т.е. "крутит" мышцы не по причине избытка энергии, а от "промывания" мышц кровянным и сукровным потоками от образующихся остатков распада продуктов (гниения).

----------

Solano (21.12.2008)

----------


## Rama

Попадалась версия как-то, что лук и чеснок в силу запаха неприятен различным "сверхестественным" существам, которые слетаются например, на пуджи.

Кроме того подношение "оскорбляется" неприятным запахом.

Ну и неуважение к Буддам-бодхисаттвам, на которых дышат "зловонием" туда же.


На сексуальность чеснок при более менее регулярном употреблении оказывает влияние не хуже, чем морепродукты :Smilie:

----------


## Гелег

Где-то говорилось что это тамасические продукты. Кажется на  форуме Ясный свет. 
Ну в общем чеснок, лук закрывают каналы в теле, что ведет к состоянию тупости и тп.

----------


## Inbongo

> Это лекарственные растения. Есть привыкание как к любому лекарству. Лук кроме того ещё и токсины содержит, малолетки им иногда дышат как клеем. Мною лично сделаны наблюдения что люди регулярно принимающие лук и чеснок склонны к насилию и неконтролируемой жадности.


А поедающие петрушку к меланхолии и аппатии))

----------


## Fritz

Не знаю как насчёт петрушки, но укроп точно должен такой эффект оказывать, противовположный никотину. Укроп вообще является наркотическим растением не запрещённым государством. Про петрушку не встречал  ничего.

----------


## Буль

> Укроп вообще является наркотическим растением не запрещённым государством.


О будды! То Вам лук - наркотик, то укроп...  :Confused: 
Чем укроп-то провинился? Что в нём наркотического?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

Не волнуйтесь, его, укроп,  надо много съесть. )))) И не наркотическое он, но токсическое, если быть точным. Н-холиноблокаторы там содержатся, какие точно ищите сами. Как в циклодоле. В народной медицине укроп принимают для снятия спазмов, в кишечнике например, типа ношпы что-то. Ну а если задать дозу, то будут галлюцинации.
Вообще, любое вещество, если не соблюдать дозу, является токсичным, даже кислород и вода. Так что поосторожнее с луком))))
И укроп не одинок. Таких растений очень много. Мухоморы например (правда это гриб а не растение), или мускатный орех. Я как-то справочник американский листал по таким растениям. Но ангилйский плохо знаю.

----------


## Ersh

*Токсичность.* 
Токсичность - свойство химических соединений оказывать вредное или летальное действие на организмы. Токсичность характеризуется токсической дозой.

У нас на Форуме постоянно происходит что-нибудь интересное, вот и новое токсичное вещество открыли - укроп :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

А кто это сказал? Я говорил, что в укропе есть некоторые токсины. Что свойственно вообще для всех зонтичных.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Токсины и в бобовых есть, причём такие, что наш организм в принципе не может их переработать, отсюда известные последствия после того как гороху наешься.  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Да и в "помадорах"  :Smilie:  с баклажанами что-то типо никатина хоть не кури, поэтому оч многие становятся помидоро зависимыми, их плодожорками обзывают  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Этэйла

> Мною лично сделаны наблюдения что люди регулярно принимающие лук и чеснок склонны к насилию и неконтролируемой жадности.


Fritz я с Вами согласна, есть такой момент и в моих наблюдениях.

----------


## Fritz

> Токсины и в бобовых есть, причём такие, что наш организм в принципе не может их переработать, отсюда известные последствия после того как гороху наешься.


Тоже верно. В аюр веде есть рекомендации по нейтрализации этих веществ. Ибо в индийской кухне всё на бобовых завязано.
И, повторюсь, важен вопрос дозы. Если струну перетянуть, то она лопнет, а если недотянуть, то звук будет дряблым.
Регулярное употребление лекарственных растений лука и чеснока, с привыканием [и, возможно, с пристрастием], не видится мне полезным и без перебора.

----------


## Sengel

вобщем я понял если лук с чесноком есть редко то ничего страшного небудет,а если много то галюцинации +потенция=очень опасная штука =)

----------


## До

Кстати с детства немогу есть лук. Так это какое бхуми?

----------


## Ондрий

> О будды! То Вам лук - наркотик, то укроп... 
> Чем укроп-то провинился? Что в нём наркотического?


вы не поверите, но один мой коллега по ВУЗу (социолог он был) писал очередной диссер на предмет "каких-то-там девиантных субкультур нариков и тэдэ".. Так вот.. у него была длиннющая портянка-список веществ и растений не запрещенных государством, но при определенных условиях могущих стать наркотическими. Например - кожура банана, как вам?  :Wink: 

Рецептов приготовления/использования не скажу - не запоминал, ибо мне эта тема вдоль.
----

----------


## Socalledi

> галюцинации +потенция=очень опасная штука =)


Во-во, причём если от первого ещё можно отказаться, то от второго низачто!  :Cry:

----------


## Faradej

Я скажу вам почему нельзя есть лук и чеснок. Потому что с лука можна убить человека, а чесноком - вампира. И это правда.

----------


## До

> Я скажу вам почему нельзя есть лук и чеснок. Потому что с лука можна убить человека, а чесноком - вампира. И это правда.


Да, кстати оборотней нельзя в сангху принимать, а вампиров-то можно.

----------


## Huandi

> Да, кстати оборотней нельзя в сангху принимать, а вампиров-то можно.


Так в полнолуния ночные медитации и всякие праздники, а оборотни будут где-то бегать в это время. Не смогут соблюдать Винаю - вот и не берут.

----------


## Toxica

Масло петрушки кстати тоже содержит наркотические в-ва в небольних дозах.
А вот о чесноке и луке впервые слышу.

Вероятно, лук и чеснок не льзя употреблять, как слишком острое - ровно также, как нельзя слишком сладкое и слишком соленое, то есть пища должна быть пресной, не помню, как это называется...

----------


## Alexeiy

> но при определенных условиях могущих стать наркотическими. Например - кожура банана, как вам?


Это вроде шутка 60х годов?

----------


## Sengel

про кожуру банана слышал,но там не сама кожура а белые лохмотья между плодом и кожурой  :Smilie:

----------


## Мусуби

Лук,как говорят от семи недуг,а чеснок содержит много микроэлементов и предупреждает рак кишечника.Каждый день их есть не хочется,а если организм требует почему бы не тяпнуть.Особенно по весне,как хорош зелёный лучок или молодой чеснок,ммм...

----------

Кунсанг (24.01.2012)

----------


## Этэйла

О чесноке :
 Он был известен древним грекам, римлянам и египтянам. Считалось, что чеснок придавал энергию, в том числе сексуальную, лицам, его употреблявшим. Чеснок, как и лук, быстро распространился по всей планете. В очень древние времена его стали выращивать как культурное растение: ботаники считают, что чеснок возделывается человеком на протяжении более чем 3000 лет.

О нем слагались легенды, много упоминаний в фольклоре. Ему приписывались сверхъестественные силы, считалось, что он ограждает от вампиров; а молодожены, выпившие накануне свадьбы настой чеснока с молоком, были подготовлены нести вместе горести и радости совместной жизни.

В средние века чеснок считался основным лекарством бедного населения. Чесночные настойки использовали во время чумы, при болезнях легких. Распространившись на все континенты, чеснок занимает 13 место на рынке овощей. На Востоке лидером являются Китай (Китай выращивает 500000 тонн чеснока в год.), Индия. Во главе европейских производителей — Испания (240000 тонн чеснока в год). В США (штат Калифорния) небольшое количества чеснока выращивают в предместье города Гирлау. Во Франции ежегодно проводят чесночные ярмарки.

ХИМИЧЕСКИЙ СОСТАВ. ЛЕЧЕБНЫЕ СВОЙСТВА

Чеснок содержит эфирное масло, в состав которого входят гликозид, аллиин, подобно пенициллину способный убивать микроорганизмы. Он содержит фитонциды и бактерицидные вещества, поэтому часто используется как дезинфицирующее средство. Издревле применяется при отравлениях для профилактики желудка. Чеснок богат витамином С (в луковице 8—10 мг%, в листьях — до 55 мг%). В луковицах есть углеводы, полисахариды, инулин, фитостерины, витамины А, В, D, РР, минеральные вещества (йод, кальций, фосфор, магний), микроэлементы, органические кислоты. Имея такой состав, чеснок широко используется для лечения многих заболеваний: стенокардии, склероза, рахита, дизентерии, поноса. Его применяют при лечении гнилостных ран, при авитаминозе, как глистогонное и отхаркивающее средство. Чеснок расширяет, чистит кровеносные сосуды, снижает кровяное давление, улучшает работу сердечной мышцы, клеток головного мозга, способствует выделению желчи, снижает сахар в крови, оказывает благоприятное действие при метеоризме, является мочегонным и потогонным средством. Есть особое мнение медиков, что он благоприятно влияет на лечение раковых заболеваний, так как содержит микроэлементы (германий, цинк, селен, аллиин). Способен выводить из организма вредные вещества, такие как свинец, ртуть, кадмий и т. д. Из чеснока готовят многие лечебные препараты (в том числе аллохол).

----------


## Этэйла

Замечу, что  такой микроэлемент как германий, мы можем получать, только из чеснока, а он оч необходим нашему организму, кажется это связано с геронтологией (о старении клеток)...если я не права, химики поправте.

----------


## Александр С

> Это вроде шутка 60х годов?


Это есть такая книга. Не буду ее тут рекламировать, но "рекомендации" из нее до сих тут и там встречаются (например аир болотный, курение арахисовой кожуры, шкурки банана, укроп, мускатный орех, жабья кожа и т.п.  :Big Grin: ).

Вообще, существует деление продуктов на тамасические (лук и чеснок в их числе), раджнические и саттвические. Потребление тамасических продуктов будет здорово мешать вхождению пран в ЦК и, соотв., всей вашей тантрической практике. У Шри Свами Шивананды можно почитать на эту тему (о продуктах).

----------


## Lariktara

Во первых божества не любят чеснок и лук,как сказал один знакомый тибетский монах им не разрешают даже заходить в монастырь (в Индии) 7 дней если поел эти вещи,они загрязняют бинду и каналы, а также имеют возбуждающее воздействие,поэтому  козе понятно! И при различных ритуалах монахи закрывают рот повязкой или накидкой,  чтобы не было загрязнений.т.е.ритуал должен быть в чистом виде,чтобы все получилось как надо, те налажена связь с божеством.

----------


## Буль

> Во первых божества не любят чеснок и лук


Божества - это кто такие и какое отношение имеют к буддизму?




> как сказал один знакомый тибетский монах им не разрешают даже заходить в монастырь (в Индии) 7 дней если поел эти вещи,они загрязняют бинду и каналы


Мало ли кто что запрещает! Вот христиане женщинам без платка на голове много что запрещают...  :Mad: 




> а также имеют возбуждающее воздействие


Даже если и имеют - то что из этого следует?




> поэтому  козе понятно!


Наверное козе это понятно только потому что у неё "соображалка" не работает так, как у мыслящего человека?  :EEK!: 





> И при различных ритуалах монахи закрывают рот повязкой или накидкой,  чтобы не было загрязнений.т.е.ритуал должен быть в чистом виде,чтобы все получилось как надо, те налажена связь с божеством.


Буддийские монахи то?  :Confused:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Бао, пора привыкнуть, что на БФ есть не только последователи дзен. Или пора почитать что-нибудь о Ваджраяне.

----------

Аньезка (18.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

Обеты бодхисаттвы из "Сутры о сетях Брахмы":

4. On Five Pungent Herbs

A disciple of the Buddha should not eat the five pungent herbs -- garlic, chives, leeks, onions, and asafoetida. (44) This is so even if they are added as flavoring to other main dishes. (45) Hence, if he deliberately does so, he commits a secondary offense.

_Comment:_

44. Pungent herbs: "They are: leek, onion, garlic, and a few other such herbs such as asafoetida, an ingredient common in curries etc. Eaten raw they are believed to incite people to anger and disputes; eaten cooked they increase one's sexual desire." Buddhist adepts are advised to avoid them, as their consumption tends to disturb the peacefulness of the mind. "According to the [Surangama Sutra], garlic, three kinds of onions, and leeks are the five forbidden pungent roots. 'If eaten raw, they are said to cause irritability of temper, and if eaten cooked, to act as an aphrodisiac; moreover, the breath of the eater, if reading the sutras, will drive away the good spirits.'" 

Note: Much of the publicized health benefits of garlic and other pungent roots may be industry-inspired and/or commercial puffery. Buddhist practitioners, particularly those who recite mantras, are usually advised to avoid them altogether. 


45. Important point.

----------

Вова Л. (15.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, пора привыкнуть, что на БФ есть не только последователи дзен. Или пора почитать что-нибудь о Ваджраяне.


Или заткнуться с моими дурацкими вопросами?  :Confused: 

На форуме Ваджраяны - завсегда пожалуйста! Заткнусь.

Но вопросы в разделе диеты и питания меня волнуют перманентно, уж извините!

----------


## лесник

Спасибо за очень интересную тему! Расскажите, пожалуйста, еще про сельдерей и репу. Если я ем репу, не попаду ли я в ад?

----------

Ho Shim (18.12.2008), Pema Sonam (18.12.2008), Tiop (15.12.2008), Буль (18.12.2008), Спокойный (18.12.2008), Юань Дин (16.12.2008)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Спасибо за очень интересную тему! Расскажите, пожалуйста, еще про сельдерей и репу. Если я ем репу, не попаду ли я в ад?


Репа безопасна "однозначно" (с)! Если что, дедка, бабка, внучка, жучка, кошка и мышка вас вытянут, ну не вас, так репку. А вот с сельдереем осторожнее различные традиции расходятся во мнениях, так что дождитесь окончания дискуссии. ))))))))

----------

Tiop (15.12.2008)

----------


## Мусуби

> Если я ем репу, не попаду ли я в ад?


ААААААААААААА вот это ты жжёшь чувак :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

Ещё про хрен с редькой даже не вспоминали.

----------


## Neroli

> Божества - это кто такие и какое отношение имеют к буддизму?


1) Может вампиры, раз чеснок не любят?

2) А от гьялпо и мамо чеснок помогает? или только от мирных божеств?

----------

Буль (18.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> А от гьялпо и мамо чеснок помогает? или только от мирных божеств?


Это, конечно, весело и рационалистичному уму современного человека сложно это воспринимать серьезно. Но, вот отрывок из "Сурангама сутры": 

"Ananda, all beings live if they eat wholesome food and die if they take poison. In their search for Samàdhi, they should abstain from eating five kinds of pungent roots (i.e. garlic, the three kinds of onions and leeks); if eaten cooked, they are aphrodisiac and if raw, they cause irritability.

Although those who eat them may read the twelve divisions of the Mahàyàna canon, they drive away seers (rsi) in the ten directions who abhor the bad odour, and attract hungry ghosts who lick their lips. They are always surrounded by ghosts, and their good fortune will fade away day by day to their own detriment. When these eaters of pungent roots practise Samàdhi, none of the Bodhisattvas, seers and good spirits come to protect them, while the mighty king of demons takes advantage of the occasion to appear as a Buddha as if to teach them the Dharma, defaming and breaking the precepts and praising carnality, anger and stupidity; at their death, they will join his retinue, and at the end of their time in his realm, they will fall into the unintermittent hell. 

Ananda, practisers of Samàdhi should never eat these five pungent roots. This is the first step of gradual practice."

(Правильно ли я понимаю, что "seers" это какие-то духи?)

----------


## лесник

> Это, конечно, весело и рационалистичному уму современного человека сложно это воспринимать серьезно. Но, вот отрывок из "Сурангама сутры":


Отчего ж, давайте попробуем воспринять это серьезно. Из приведенного отрывка следует, что от человека, съевшего головку чеснока или лука, отказываются хорошие духи и бодхисаттвы, шарахаясь от дурного запаха. Не кажется ли Вам странным и удивительным, что существа, давшие обет любви и сострадания, отказывают в этой любви и сотрадании человеку только из-за того, что у него дурно пахнет изо рта? По-моему, тут что-то не так. 

Единственный разумный аргумент, приводимый в сутре, это: if eaten cooked, they are aphrodisiac and if raw, they cause irritability. Действительно, излишнее возбуждение медитатору ни к чему. 

Все остальное выглядит, скорее, как попытка запугать необразованного крестьянина. Т.е. понимая, что так ему сложно удержаться от поедания чеснока, его пугают духами. Это единственное рациональное объяснение, которое приходит мне в голову.

----------

Neroli (18.12.2008), Буль (18.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Не кажется ли Вам странным и удивительным...


Кажется, впрочем как и то, что современный рационально мыслящий человек вообще начинает практиковать дхарму. 

В одной из глав этой сутры (The Six Planes of Existence Caused by Unenlightenment) очень детально рассказывается про всяких духов, богов, адских существ, причины их возникновения, качество существования и проч. Это глава специально написана для детей?

----------


## лесник

> Кажется, впрочем как и то, что современный рационально мыслящий человек вообще начинает практиковать дхарму. 
> 
> В одной из глав этой сутры (The Six Planes of Existence Caused by Unenlightenment) очень детально рассказывается про всяких духов, богов, адских существ, причины их возникновения, качество существования и проч. Это глава специально написана для детей?


Я не читал, не знаю, что и для кого там написано. Полагаю, что для взрослых. Но какое отношение это имеет к моему вопросу, луку и чесноку?

----------


## Neroli

> Кажется, впрочем как и то, что современный рационально мыслящий человек вообще начинает практиковать дхарму.


Ничего странного в этом нет, просто потому что для современного рационально мыслящего человека Дхарма начинается с 4БИ, а не с веры в духов и чесночные страшилки.

----------

Буль (18.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Но какое отношение это имеет к моему вопросу, луку и чесноку?


Потому что существование духов это не поддается рациональному объяснению и выглядит "как попытка запугать необразованного крестьянина".  :Big Grin: 

Вот что любопытно, так это то, что в тибетской традиции в обетах бодхисаттвы нет упоминания про пять пряностей (если я не ошибасюсь). Неужели это значит, что тибетские бодхисаттвы отличаются от китайских?

----------


## Поляков

> Ничего странного в этом нет, просто потому что для современного рационально мыслящего человека Дхарма начинается с 4БИ, а не с веры в духов и чесночные страшилки.


У меня есть некоторое количество знакомых, которые заинтересовались буддийской практикой после прочтения книг типа "Записок о поисках духов" Гань Бао (хотя о буддийской космолигии там ни слова, но тем не менее). И я не видел ни одного человека, у которого практика начиналась бы с возгласа "Вау, пять групп привязанностей - вот в чем корень моего бедственного положения!"  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (19.12.2008), Вова Л. (18.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

Знакомые тоже достаются нам по карме...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## лесник

> Потому что существование духов это не поддается рациональному объяснению и выглядит "как попытка запугать необразованного крестьянина".


Я думаю, дело не в этом. Есть множество вещей, не поддающихся рациональному объяснению, но, при этом, эти вещи не вызывают особой критики. В контексте учения они выглядят вполне логично и обосновано. Их нельзя доказать или объяснить рационально, но можно как-то так обосновать, что в общем контексте будет выглядеть вполне органично.

Лук и чеснок - не из этой серии. Ситуация, когда несчастный овощь может разрушить плоды многолетней духовной практики, когда высшие существа готовы пренебречь своими обетами из-за дурного запаха изо рта, представляется мне противоречащей не только буддийскому учению, но и здравому смыслу. Исходя иэ этого я прихожу к выводу:

- либо объяснение вполне простое (возбуждающее действие корешков), а духи в данном случае упая или просто фольклор (он ведь есть в любой религиозной литературе, буддизм - не исключение). (При этом это не значит, что духов нет);
- либо что-то упущено, дошло до нас в искаженном виде и повторяется некоторыми ламами по привычке.

Говоря по-простому: ну не может для человека, обладающего определенным уровнем понимания, опыта, постижения и заслуг, стать препятствием какой-то чеснок.

----------

Neroli (18.12.2008), Буль (18.12.2008), Спокойный (18.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Знакомые тоже достаются нам по карме...


Вот скажи, когда на ритрите ты после обеда сливаешь из миски воду, в ней не должно оставаться ни одной крошки. Для чего это делается? Для того что бы не подавились голодные духи или из гигиенических и прочих хозяйственных соображений?

----------


## Спокойный

> (The Six Planes of Existence Caused by Unenlightenment) очень детально рассказывается про всяких духов, богов, адских существ


Сон разума рождает чудовищ.

----------


## Поляков

> - либо что-то упущено, дошло до нас в искаженном виде и повторяется некоторыми ламами по привычке.


Как-то давно я встречал обяснение тонких заблуждений в уме бодхиссатвы 9-го уровня. Там они сравнивались с миской в которой когда-то лежал чеснок: чеснока уже нет, но запах остается долго. Может это какая-то первоначальная метафора, которая воследствии трансформировалась в историю про боящихся чеснок бодхисаттв. Кто его знает? Ну, и все эти духи вместе со своими мирами обитания выглядят сомнительно. Но редактировать сутры исходя из собственного понимания того что возможно, я лично пока не готов.

----------


## Neroli

> У меня есть некоторое количество знакомых, которые заинтересовались буддийской практикой после прочтения книг типа "Записок о поисках духов" Гань Бао (хотя о буддийской космолигии там ни слова, но тем не менее). И я не видел ни одного человека, у которого практика начиналась бы с возгласа "Вау, пять групп привязанностей - вот в чем корень моего бедственного положения!"


Вне вяского сомнения, людей, практика которых начинается с возгласа: "Вау, это духи виноваты в моем бедственном положении!" или "Все мои беды на меня наслали духи, за то что я ел чеснок!", значительно больше. 
Только мы то говорим о современных здравомыслящих.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (18.12.2008), лесник (18.12.2008), Спокойный (18.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Сон разума рождает чудовищ.


Шурангама сутра - одна из наиболее авторитетных и значительных сутр Махаяны  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Вот скажи, когда на ритрите ты после обеда сливаешь из миски воду, в ней не должно оставаться ни одной крошки. Для чего это делается? Для того что бы не подавились голодные духи или из гигиенических и прочих хозяйственных соображений?


На земле столько людей оставляют после обеда в своих мисках крошки, что все голодные духи уже бы давно передавились.

----------

Буль (18.12.2008), Спокойный (18.12.2008)

----------


## Буль

> Вот скажи, когда на ритрите ты после обеда сливаешь из миски воду, в ней не должно оставаться ни одной крошки. Для чего это делается? Для того что бы не подавились голодные духи или из гигиенических и прочих хозяйственных соображений?


По моему мнению это делается (как и прочие ритуалы на ретрите) для сосредоточения на "здесь и сейчас".

----------

Neroli (18.12.2008)

----------


## лесник

> Но редактировать сутры исходя из собственного понимания того что возможно, я лично пока не готов.


К этому я и не призываю, упаси Бог-)

----------


## Aleksey L.

подводя итог:
На всё карма Божия

не дай себя обмануть и попасть на крючок

----------


## Поляков

> По моему мнению это делается (как и прочие ритуалы на ретрите) для сосредоточения на "здесь и сейчас".


Ага, об этом я и забыл.

----------


## Denli

Вот, только что товарищ прислал по емейлу: попросил запостить от его имени. Потому как сам он зарегистрироваться не может.




> Причина того, почему чеснок так токсичен – содержащийся в нем сульфанил-гидроксильный ион, проникающий в кровь  оболочек мозга и особенно ядовитый для высших млекопитающих. Своей проникающей способностью это вещество в  точности подобно диметилсульфоксиду.
> Я сделал это невеселое открытие, когда был мировым лидером по производству оборудования с обратной биологической связью. Некоторых моих сотрудников, только что вернувшихся с обеда, энцефалограф определял клинически мертвыми.
> Мы пытались установить, в чем причина такого их состояния. Они отвечали: «Я был в итальянском ресторане. Мне подали салат с чесночной подливой». Итак, мы стали наблюдать за ними, просили отмечать, что происходит с ними,
>  когда они принимают чеснок перед лекциями, тратили время и деньги.
> В 1950 году я был авиаконструктором. Штатный хирург приходил к нам чуть ли не каждый месяц и напоминал всем: «И не вздумайте брать в рот никакой пищи с чесноком в течение 72 часов до полета на наших самолетах, потому
> что это в два-три раза снижает реакцию. Съев хотя бы чуть-чуть чеснока, вы станете в три раза заторможеннее». Тогда мы еще не понимали, почему так происходит. Но двадцать лет спустя, когда я уже был владельцем корпорации
>  «Альфа-Метрикс» по производству оборудования с обратной биологической связью, мы открыли, что чеснок полностью  расстраивает функции мышления. Я провел исследование в Станфорде, и те, кто принимали в нем участие, единодушно заключили, что чеснок ядовит. Вы можете потереть головкой чеснока подошву своей ступни – и вскоре ваши запястья будут тоже издавать чесночный запах. Итак, он проникает внутрь тела. Вот что делает яд, содержащийся в чесноке,  похожим на испарения диметилсульфоксида: сульфанил-гидроксильные ионы проникают через любые оболочки, в том числе  и через мозолистое тело мозга. 
> Те из вас, кто занимаются садоводством, знают, что при желании можно уничтожать вредителей с помощью чеснока – вместо ДДТ. 
> Большая часть человечества наслышана о пользе чеснока. Это просто невежество, подобное тому, что не так давно – еще в прошлом веке – молодые матери покупали в аптеках сульфат морфия для своих детей, чтобы те скорее засыпали.
> ...

----------

Pema Sonam (20.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.12.2008), Аньезка (20.12.2008), Вова Л. (20.12.2008), Дмитрий Певко (20.12.2008), Судхана (07.10.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Лекция д-ра Роберта (Боба) К. Бэка в Сиэтле (США)


Вообще-то мое имхо таково, что это просто новая мода: берешь тему для исследования вредоносности того или иного продукта, выбиваешь под эту тему бабла...

Ограничение на употребление лука и чеснока исходит (опять-таки сугубо мое мнение) из традиций гелук и тхеравада. _Потому как там трахаться низзя_, а упомянутые продукты являются так или иначе афродизиаками.

Практически все нигмапинские ламы, с которыми мне доводилось общаться, чеснок кушали, за исключением тех дней, когда выполняли те или иные особые практики.

----------

Aleksey L. (21.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Чеснок - главный рецепт омоложения Тибета
Сотрудники ЮНЕСКО в 1971 году, исследуя Тибет, обнаружили в развалинах древнего монастыря глиняные таблички, на которых оказался зафиксирован рецепт омоложения организма на основе чеснока.

Если вы хотите им воспользоваться, необходимо тщательно промыть и очистить 350 г чеснока, мелко порезать и протереть деревянной (фарфоровой) ложкой, взвесить 200 г этой массы (взять ее снизу, где больше сока), положить в стеклянный (глиняный) сосуд, залить 200 граммами спирта и плотно закрыть.

Раствор чеснока выдержать в темном прохладном месте 10 суток, а затем массу процедить через плотную ткань (многослойную марлю), отжать и еще отстаивать 2–3 дня.
 Потом принимать гомеопатически по схеме.

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Причина того, почему чеснок так токсичен – содержащийся в нем сульфанил-гидроксильный ион, проникающий в кровь оболочек мозга и особенно ядовитый для высших млекопитающих. Своей проникающей способностью это вещество в точности подобно диметилсульфоксиду.


Все дело в дигидрогене кислорода. Наистрашнейший яд, люди мрут, как мухи!
Процент содержания его в чесноке весьма невелик, но и этого достаточно, чтобы он мог накапливаться в организме и приводить к смерти.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Чеснок - главный рецепт омоложения Тибета
> Сотрудники ЮНЕСКО в 1971 году, исследуя Тибет, обнаружили в развалинах древнего монастыря глиняные таблички, на которых оказался зафиксирован рецепт омоложения организма на основе чеснока.


В Тибете писали на глиняных табличках?

----------


## Спокойный

Про чеснок. Вообще, прежде, чем поставить "спасибо" сомнительной статейке, я бы чуток копнул вглубь вопроса.  :Smilie:  Чтобы потом не чувствоват себя... неудобно.  :Smilie:  Я поискал, кто такой этот Боб Бек, чем занимается, и нашёл оригинал статьи. Вот, например, ссылка. http://www.healingcancernaturally.co...ain-toxin.html

Начнём с того, что это за чувак. Этот деятель владеет компанией по производству аппаратов, сходных с рекламируемыми на всяких каналах для озабоченных своим здоровьем бабушек, вроде того же аппарата "Рикта", который пучком светодиодов лечит всё и вся. Товарисч утверждает, что своими изобретениями лечит СПИД, рак, вирус Эпштейна-Барра, про сифилис с герпесом я вообще молчу, это просто семечки, и всё это за сущие копейки.  :Smilie: 
Вот интервью с ним, довольно, кстати, забавное, но переводить я его, пожалуй не буду, время жалко. http://www.toolsforhealing.com/CD/Ar...Innovator.html
Вот сайт его компании и магазина. http://www.sotainstruments.com/products.asp

Как бы, мне-то уже всё ясно, но для тех, кто английского не знает, немного про расхождение перевода с оригиналом.

-полностью расстраивает функции мышления.
-usually desynchronises your brain waves.
т.е. написано - обычно ДЕСИНХРОНИЗИРУЕТ МОЗГОВЫЕ ВОЛНЫ.
Нормально, да?

Дальше.

- Я провел исследование в Станфорде, и те, кто принимали в нем участие, единодушно заключили, что чеснок ядовит. 
So I funded a study at Stanford and, sure enough, they found that it's a poison.
-Я ПРОФИНАНСИРОВАЛ исследование в Стэнфорде, и, ясное дело, выяснилось, что это яд.

Ну ещё бы.

----------

Denli (20.12.2008), Ho Shim (20.12.2008), Neroli (21.12.2008), Tiop (21.12.2008), Буль (22.12.2008)

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

А почему тогда во всех практиках Нагам и перед Нюнгнэ нельзя есть даже белокачанную капусту, она типа из семейства крестоцветных?..

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А почему тогда во всех практиках Нагам и перед Нюнгнэ нельзя есть даже белокачанную капусту, она типа из семейства крестоцветных?..


"Лечебные мероприятия проводят с учетом основного заболевания. Из пищи исключают капусту, бобовые, свежий хлеб, ограничивают употребление картофеля, мучных блюд, легко усвояемых углеводов." (с)

Цитата отсюда 
Для ленивых - по ссылке небольшая статья о метеоризме  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> сульфанил-гидроксильные ионы проникают через любые оболочки


Бессмысленный набор слов "сульфанил-гидроксильный ион" оказался... старым добрым нейтрино!!!  :Big Grin: 

А если серьёзно - химию не надо было прогуливать в школе. И не пришлось бы тащить на форум всякую чушь из интернета...  :Mad:

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

> небольшая статья о метеоризме


Мдя... Интересная трактовка!
 :EEK!:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Мдя... Интересная трактовка!


Дык оно ж проще надо быть, панимаш. А то чакры, энергии всякие.... :Big Grin: 
Монастырь - ну шо та же казарма. Скопление мужиков (особенно во время массовых коллективных практик), накушавшихся чеснока и капусты...... :Cry: 

ИМХО, причина весьма тривиальна и привязана к обыкновенной бытовухе.

----------

Neroli (23.12.2008), Этэйла (28.12.2008)

----------


## Александр_З.

В каком веке впервые было упоминание о запрете лука и чеснока ?
Что на востоке слышно о огурцах,помидорах,капусте ?

----------


## ullu

Лук и чеснок являются лекарством от расстройства ветра, то есть их употребление может приводить к сонливости, потому что такое у них действие. Поэтому их не надо кушать тем, кто практикует сосредоточение. если у них нет расстройства ветра.
Кроме того они обладают неприятным запахом. Этим обусловленно их неупотребление при практике "белых" божеств. ТАм все должно быть идеально чисто и красиво. Такой метод.
Кроме того они блокируют тонкие каналы. Из-за этого их нельзя есть тем, кто практикует лечение мантрами ( но это не буддизм ). Потмоу что в течении 7 дней после употребления лука или чеснока мантры не будут работать.
Но там вообще особая диета и образ жизни. Например нельзя кушать болгарский перец, и острый перец тоже, имбирь и вообще все острое.

на основе чеснока действительно изготавливают чулен. Пилюли долгой жизни.

В общем в каждом отдельном случае своя причина. А не ВООБЩЕ вредно. Иногда очень даже полезно.

Извиняюсь за левую терминлогию.

----------

Аньезка (27.12.2008)

----------


## Aion

По сабжу: странно, что такая тема обсуждается серьёзно на протяжении 6 страниц. Каким-то средневековьем пахнет. Вроде как в ХХI веке живём, амигос...

----------

Буль (28.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Каким-то средневековьем пахнет. Вроде как в ХХI веке живём, амигос...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_Au00p4PE

----------

Aion (27.12.2008), Сергей Муай (28.12.2008)

----------


## Aion

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB_Au00p4PE


http://www.lookatme.ru/images/photo/...89-article.jpg

----------


## Denli

> Вроде как в ХХI веке живём, амигос...


И Вас это радует? Лично меня - нет. Сорри за оффтоп...

----------


## Этэйла

Вова Л. я их не читала  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Сергей Муай гы-гы про метеоризм это круто  :Smilie:  типо у кого чего......

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Сергей Муай гы-гы про метеоризм это круто  типо у кого чего......


Стоп, стоп, стоп!!!  :EEK!: 
Только голая теория (если не считать армейские казармы и спорт.лагеря)  :Wink:

----------


## Этэйла

Вот, Сергей, я и о том-же...(знаки припинания, расставлены как диалог)(гы-гы)
Припомним еще про Кука и квашенную капусточку  :Wink: (обращение ко всем припомним?)
Не буду сейчас перечитывать все посты в этой теме, но...чеснок это единственный продукт где содержится германий, а теперь, все начали изучать химию  :Smilie: ))))(шутка юмора)
Давайте не будем пропагандировать не здоровое питание....

http://www.millionmenu.ru/rus/kitche...s38/articl932/

----------


## Aion

> И Вас это радует? Лично меня - нет. Сорри за оффтоп...


Сорри за ответ на офтоп, но все прошлые инкарнации об этом мечтал...  :Wink:  Возвращаясь к предмету обсуждения, не представляю для себя питания без лука и чеснока и искренне недоумеваю по поводу того, что кто-то считает употребление в пищу вышеперечисленных продуктов плохим.
В индуизме, фор экзампл, считается, что пища - это Бог. Говорят, и христианские святые вылизывали свои мисочки до блеска. Однако, поскольку на данном форуме принято анатмавадить вокруг себя, заговаривая, подобно Хоме Бруту собственные психологические проблемы, и смаковать несуществование Бога, прошу ортодоксальных схоластов от Дхармы слово "Бог" считать синонимом вашего бессознательного. Ещё раз сорри за офтоп. Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Этэйла

Aion согласна ...думаю Будда не выбирал"пищу" когда он пратиковал, или просто "жил" мирской жизью....это типо когда он вообще не ел, все следуйте так-же...жесть, ладно пока не могу конкретно сформулировать смысл своего понимания, на столько чтоб "догнал" каждый, если кто-то сможет буду рада...

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Давайте не будем пропагандировать не здоровое питание....
> http://www.millionmenu.ru/rus/kitche...s38/articl932/


У меня был знакомый, просто повернутый на здоровом образе жизни. Неотъемлемой частью набора было и т.н. "здоровое питание". В ванну для омовения человек погружался только после того, как градусник, наглухо укрепленный на стенке ванной, показывал 38,7 по Цельсию. После водных процедур ванная комната подлежала полной дезинфекции. Тотальная влажная уборка квартиры - 2 раза в день. В портфеле с собой всегда сменная пара носков (на случай дождя: дошел на работу по лужам, поменял носки, дошел домой - опять замена на сухую пару). Стирка и проглаживание - каждый день без исключения. Очень положительный был человек. Вот правда почему-то ни одна женщина не смогла прожить с ним более 2-х суток кряду.

Ээээ, к чему это я: товарищ был сбит машиной. Наглухо.....

----------


## Этэйла

Сергей вот что Вы выше написали это жесть, как говарят в буддизме в крайности тоже впадать не надо, просто возможно я не так озвучила , про полезные вещества, которые есть в растениях...и по какой-то причине их запрещено употреблять.
Я монахом не была, возможно и не буду......но Будда этого точно не праповедовал  т.к. в то время специи, которые  существовали именно в Индии, не буду углубляться и т.п.п.п.п.п.п. :Smilie: )))))

----------


## Спокойный

Что характерно, упомянутый выше первооткрыватель вреде чеснока для мозга умер в 2002 году вот так. After a nasty fall which created water on his brain, Bob's heart eventually gave out and cardiac arrest followed. Т.е. умер от остановки сердца после сильного падения, вызвавшего скопление воды в его мозгу.
Прямо фильм Пункт Назначения какой-то. :-)

----------


## Спокойный

Короче, с чесноком шутки плохи, лучше его есть, а то мало ли что.

----------


## Вова Л.

Я чеснок терпеть не могу - с желудком бывает плохо, когда его поем. И запах тоже не переношу, поэтому еще не нравится, что даже на следующий день пальцы чесноком попахивают (тоже с луком). Поэтому я и поствил "спасибо" за то сообщение - решил, что наконец-то мои подзрения нашил строгое научное обоснование  :Smilie: . Хотя, Спок, похоже прав на счет несерьезности той публикации, но я чеснок есть не буду, даже если все ученые заявят о его пользе - не люблю  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

http://onion.net.ru/garlic.html

----------

Александр_З. (31.12.2008)

----------


## Этэйла

Александр_З. кто ищет ответы, он их обязательно найдет, главное правельно задать вопрос...

----------


## arti

.. недавно прочитала сколько всего в мясе полезного,..чуть ли не витамины - аж начала удивляться, как же я без него существую, да еще и лучше себя чувствую  :Smilie: 
просто правильно питаться - чтобы потом не выискивать что б такого после неправильного питания еще съесть - чтоб последствий избежать ))
хорошо бы все же слышать свой организм, что ему необходимо.

----------

